# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  اعتدرعن كل لحظة

## شواطئ شوق

((اعتدرعن كل لحظة ))
اعتدرعن كل لحظة لم تكن تنزف دماء
في شجوالحسين 
دخول السبايا والرؤوس لشام المشؤم 
في اليوم الاول من صفر يوصل الركب الحسيني 
نساء حزينة واطفال يتامى وعليل مقيد 
مخدرات مسبيات مسلابات 
دموع تجري ودماء سائلات 
عبرات تتحادر على الوجنات الناعمة 
صدور حراء ودموع عبراء
فاقدات في حسرة وحزن ،رؤوس على الرماح تتساطع بالانوارالمنيرة
قمراً مشرق تلوح على وجه الشجاعة والبساله
شباب يفطر القلوب الجامدة
شبيه المصطفى خلقاً وخلقا
عريس المنية اثار الحنا يزهوعلى وجه 
رضيع ظامي يفت الصخر من البُكاء
طفلة صغيرة تتلاضئ من اليتم 
تموت في خرابة من الشام 
جبلاً من الصبر تقطع القلوب من ألانين والعويل 
راس يرتلا القرآن على راس الارماح 
دماء تتقطرمن النحرالعلوي
زاد شجوني 
كافل الارامل الجامعة زادات الجروح 
بلاد تتزين بالحلي والحلل من أجل التفرج على سبايا المصطفى
مجالس تملئ بالثواكل الغريبات 
احزان تطول على مر السنين 
عجابناً لك ياحوراء لم تتنازلي عن كفالت الايتامى 
مازالت في العبادة والدعاء
السلام على الصابرة الحزينة،السلام على المتحيرة في خربة الشام
السلام على من تحملت الالالم والمحن في اليسر
الالالم صفرية تجرح الفؤاد 
تزيد الحسرات ،والزفرات ،والعبرات 
ذكرلاينسى على مر الاعوام 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
3/3/1433هـ
نسألكم الدعاء0

----------

صرخة العطشان (02-22-2012)

----------

